# Good Hog hunting ranches????



## wmrcer (Dec 24, 2008)

Anyone have recommendations for good bow hog hunts near Houston. Decently priced.
Lots of sites i've been on have trophy fees for hogs. $150 for any hog over 175# or tusk longer than 1 1/2".. Not looking for a ranch that has trophy fees for hogs. Other species i understand but not hogs.(really gets my blood pressure up for places that do this)


----------



## Hardbait (Jul 31, 2007)

Try the JB Ranch, 936-544-0882 they are about 2 hrs from Houston. Lodging is also available.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I always have a good time at Double L down in Victoria, it is an exotic ranch but Pop's has lots of hogs as well. I think it is a 100 a day and you get a hog or two....check the web site. 

I am going to Diamond C in Feb, but it is not near Houston.


----------



## WillfishforFood (Apr 28, 2009)

man If i still had some hogs comming I would let you kill all you wanted for free. they just seem to have disappeared. Kinda wierd, but I have more deer now.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

WillfishforFood said:


> man If i still had some hogs comming I would let you kill all you wanted for free. they just seem to have disappeared. Kinda wierd, but I have more deer now.


If your worried>>DON'T, they WILL be back and more of m....WW


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Chambers Ranch 830-363-4252


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

ccrocker1313 said:


> Chambers Ranch 830-363-4252


Where is that at? Ide really like to get back into bow hunting hogs.


----------



## texasarrowhead (Jun 13, 2004)

I have a place PM me.$75.00 for all weekend.


----------



## sqiggy (Aug 30, 2007)

texasarrowhead said:


> I have a place PM me.$75.00 for all weekend.


And we don't have any trophy fees or any other "hidden" fees!!


----------



## mangomania (Nov 12, 2005)

Wow tx thats an awesome price. Is that just a special price, or the regular price? I dont mean to steal the thread, sorry.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I've heard this place is about as sure of a deal you will get with a bow. Never been there but have a bud that has gone several times and they always enjoy it.
http://www.huntnshoot.com/index.html


----------



## Buzzbait (Jun 20, 2004)

I know of 2 places right outside of Columbus. Not sure on the prices. PM me for the info.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

I used to go to boarcreek.com at least once a year. Back then it was $350 for the weekend including awesome food and decent lodging for Friday through Sunday. Don't know what the prices are now.


----------

